# In need of large logs for sculpture.



## MasterWoodcarver (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a very large sculpture that I need to source material for. I need two large pieces, one of which needs to be about 6' x 14'. The other can be a bit shorter but should be similar in diameter. Redwood would be ideal but I'm open to other options. I'm in Southern CA. Local would be great but shipping it in would be fine if need be.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 6, 2017)

won't fit in a flat rate box.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 6, 2017)

Gonna move this to Carving; this is probably gonna find you more and better answers.


----------



## MasterWoodcarver (Sep 6, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> won't fit in a flat rate box.
> View attachment 600173


Thanks RandyMac. I might be interested. Species? Dimensions? Location?


----------



## MasterWoodcarver (Sep 6, 2017)

madhatte said:


> Gonna move this to Carving; this is probably gonna find you more and better answers.


Thanks madhatte. I posted in forestry and logging because I thought it would get more eyes on it there. Also since I'm just looking for material and don't have questions specifically related to carving it seemed like forestry & logging was more the crowd that could help.

Cheers


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 6, 2017)

That is Jimmy Carter's peanut in Orick, CA
What you are asking for isn't going to be easy.
Try Green Diamond Timber.


----------



## MasterWoodcarver (Sep 6, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> That is Jimmy Carter's peanut in Orick, CA
> What you are asking for isn't going to be easy.
> Try Green Diamond Timber.


I know it. Thanks man, I'll check them out.


----------



## gunny100 (Jun 5, 2018)

MasterWoodcarver said:


> I have a very large sculpture that I need to source material for. I need two large pieces, one of which needs to be about 6' x 14'. The other can be a bit shorter but should be similar in diameter. Redwood would be ideal but I'm open to other options. I'm in Southern CA. Local would be great but shipping it in would be fine if need be.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


i have 2 or 3 big pcs of sycomore logs
for sale
if no body buys them in 2 days im cuting them up for firewood


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 5, 2018)

gunny100 said:


> i have 2 or 3 big pcs of sycomore logs
> for sale
> if no body buys them in 2 days im cuting them up for firewood



You want to sell logs but want everything given to you?


----------



## gunny100 (Jun 5, 2018)

KenJax Tree said:


> You want to sell logs but want everything given to you?


i guess ill keep em cut them up for firewood


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 5, 2018)

gunny100 said:


> i guess ill keep em cut them up for firewood



With your free chain saw? Why do you want everything given to you for free but then want everyone to buy from you?


----------



## gunny100 (Jun 5, 2018)

i bought my gas chain saw


----------



## gunny100 (Jun 5, 2018)

no one ever bought from me on this site
im now not selling any thing on this site

just accepting free ammo


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jun 5, 2018)

Master I have been cutting here for forty years and have only seen a handful of trees that size. I do know where one is that will fill your needs but there are too many issues connected to it to be realistic. Anytime you want to check out my inventory no problem. I do not think you will find one here more likely you will have to import. Best of luck. Thanks


----------

